# Adios



## Brother John (Mar 3, 2003)

Well brother's and sisters...
Soon I won't be able to get on martial talk (or the other forums) at all for some time. My computer at home is fried and I'm changing jobs VERY soon... so I won't even get to get on my office computer between meeting with clients. 
As soon as I construct a new computer I'll get back on to bother you all some more.
Later yall
Your Brother
John
:wavey: 
(I'm not gone yet... but soon)


----------



## D_Brady (Mar 3, 2003)

:wah:  You will be missed HURRY back or go to the library or find some who works off hours than you and just well ya know go in and see if his computer is working. You would be doing him a great service keeping it warm for him.

 I always say charity should be kept secret so don't tell him


----------



## JDenz (Mar 3, 2003)

see you soon


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 3, 2003)

Best of luck on the job> and I hope your able to get a new computer soon.
tshadowchadow

PS ther is always the libary


----------



## Brother John (Mar 3, 2003)

> PS ther is always the libary


I've got so many oars in the watter right now, time doesn't alow a trip to the Library really.
sorry
believe me.
Your Bro.
John


----------



## arnisador (Mar 3, 2003)

Good luck!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 3, 2003)

Good luck in your journey.:asian:


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Mar 3, 2003)

We'll see/read you again soon... :wavey:


----------



## Jill666 (Mar 3, 2003)

Don't know what I'll do without your dancing men- I'll have to resort to staring blankly at shiny objects. :erg: 

Hope all your transitions go well and you find yourself pleased with the turn your life has taken 

:sadsong: 

Enough of that. 

Sister Jill666
(boy there's something really wrong about that but I can't figure out what...hmmmm)


----------



## rachel (Mar 3, 2003)

Good luck. get back soon.


----------



## jeffkyle (Mar 3, 2003)

Been nice knowing you "Your"......:rofl:


----------



## stacks (Mar 4, 2003)

brother John 
sorry about your pc, hope to see you on MT again very soon.
remember after you close the door behind you and enter a new one, you enter into a new begining. its the hard jobs that make us better people 

stacks


----------



## brianhunter (Mar 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Brother John _
> *Well brother's and sisters...
> Soon I won't be able to get on martial talk (or the other forums) at all for some time. My computer at home is fried and I'm changing jobs VERY soon... so I won't even get to get on my office computer between meeting with clients.
> As soon as I construct a new computer I'll get back on to bother you all some more.
> ...



Ill call you, I have enough parts at home we could probably do something to at least keep you online.....you want to bring your machine by?


----------



## JD_Nelson (Mar 4, 2003)

I get the point,

I will call you tonight so we can get an order put together to build up the new machine.  

Man there is so much love on this post it is scary.   If all of you ever saw brother john i dont think you would love him so much.   You really cant even do clutching feathers to him!!!


I will try to call you tonight so we can decide on the new machine parts.   

Your limping Student.


JD


----------



## jeffkyle (Mar 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JD_Nelson _
> *I get the point,
> 
> I will call you tonight so we can get an order put together to build up the new machine.
> ...



I have seen him...he isn't half bad!


----------



## Brother John (Mar 4, 2003)

Thanks Jeff, I apreciate it.
Brian, you might communicate with JDNelson, he's a student of mine who fixes and builds computers. Currently he's got my CPU and knows whats bad and good. Between the two of you I might be up and runnin in no time.
Good to have brother's like the two of you.

Jeremy (JDNelson):
YES
I am Bald! Well... mostly.  
Don't hate me because I'm beautiful. 
.....There's plenty of good reasons to hate me...
beauty aint one of em! 

Your Brother (hair today.... gone tomarrow)
John


----------



## Kenpomachine (Mar 4, 2003)

We'll miss you and your posts.
Hope you fix your pc soon


----------



## Cruentus (Mar 4, 2003)

I have one question I have been meaning to ask.....

What's with the "Brother" stuff?

I would appreciate a little history and explaination.

I'm being critical here, I'm just wondering.

 

Your Brother,
PAUL


----------



## Cruentus (Mar 4, 2003)

You always make me smile!:rofl:


----------



## Brother John (Mar 4, 2003)

Thanks for asking: 

1st explanation: In college I was the only Christian in a dorm filled with some of the worst alcoholics in the world. (I do drink, in moderation...but these guys.......sheesh) I found one of them passed out on the bathroom floor in his own puddle of puke. I cleaned him up as best I could and carried him to his room and notified his room mate to come back to the dorms to watch over him and make sure he was ok.... I feared alcohol poisoning. This got into the campus paper and my new nickname was "Saint John". I thought that Sainthood was a little out of proportion... but when the reporter asked me why I did it... I told them that "I am my brother's keeper". So people started calling me "Brother John".  It stuck. 

2nd explanation: I am a Christian. In church we often refer to each other as "brother" or "sister".  I believe that we all descended from Adam and Eve... therefore on some level I AM your brother, and you are mine. I take that to heart.

3rd explanation: I am a 32nd Degree Master Mason. ((If you don't know much about freemasonry... look it up on your favorite search engine)) In masonic lodge we refer to each other as "brother". We also truly espouse the sentiment and action of the "Brotherhood of all mankind". 

4th explanation: I feel that the Kenpo community overall needs to be a little bit more aware of our common roots.... despite our differences. Thus I'd like to be yall's brother.

5th explanation: When I began writing on these forums (and some others) a few years back I needed a cool moniker... thus: Brother John....
Hope this helps.

I've had people who disagreed with me (go figure) and have taken offense at me saying I was their brother.... but I always say...NO matter what, If you and I never see eye to eye on anything and can't stand to talk to each other....
I AM your BROTHER... as in, I am no better nor worse than you are.

Later guys
Your Brother
John


----------



## Cruentus (Mar 4, 2003)

Thankx Brother John!


----------



## JDenz (Mar 4, 2003)

i can donate some ABC gum to hold everything together.


----------

